

Iojs: Initial Release - espadrine
https://github.com/iojs/io.js/issues/28

======
spb
Whoa, what's this? The native parts of core Node without any of the support
libraries, shipped on a regular schedule? When did this start?

------
kylequest
v1 on January 13th is good news :-)

Other io.js discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8694953](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8694953)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8669557](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8669557)

